# My First Bremont!!



## Peteo (Feb 11, 2011)

Hello all,

Thought I'd share some thoughts and pictures of my first Bremont, a 43mm White Solo. I picked this up from my local AD on Saturday, and it's been on my wrist since then. I've been lusting after this one for the better part of this year and it's my initial leap into what most people would consider the luxury tier. Well, I must say that I am completely happy with my decision to dive head first.

I could have had it on my wrist about a month ago, but I put myself through an extended wait because I wanted to make sure that I tried both the 37mm and the 43mm, and my AD was waiting on getting the smaller version in. In the end, I think it was an easy decision to go with the 43mm model. The 37mm was okay, but it really did feel too small even on my ~7 inch wrist. I guess I've just gotten used to the 40mm to 43mm range in the last couple of years. I think that some people will still look at it on my wrist and think that it's too big. It looks a little bigger in the wrist shot photos than it actually wears, I think.

Compared to the rest of my collection though (I have multiple CWLs, a Steinhart, a Ball, a Seiko and a Magrette), it really does stand out as a cut (or maybe two or three cuts) above the rest. Now, there's surely a lot of room to debate whether this difference in quality is worth the difference in price, but in my opinion, there's no debating that the difference in quality is substantial. However, accepting that some quality difference can be measured objectively, seeing the Solo for the first time was still evidence that so much of this experience is just subjective taste. I went to my local Omega AD about a year ago to look at some POs and ATs, and none of them struck me in the way this Solo did. That's just the way it is, I guess.

Everything about the Solo is solid and substantial and brimming with quality. The dial is remarkably clear and easy to read, and there's something about it that makes me swear that if a drop of water were to hit the dial, it would make a ripple. The crystal is magnificent, and I can't see really any distortion from any angle. The crown is flawless in its operation (a real sticking point for my beloved CWLs, which all seem to have one annoyance or another about them). The case is lovely, and so is the movement. And by the way, the whole Trip-Tick case design may be a blatant case of over-engineering to some, but I don't care because it looks really really cool. The one thing that I think would have been nice is a little bit more real estate in the date window. The leading 1 seems a bit crammed in there. I hope the 2s have a bit more room to breathe. But really, this is a minor nitpick. Not good form for me to sound overly gushy.

I didn't get much of a price break on the watch, but I did get a number of nice goodies including a vintage brown leather strap, one of those Bremont keychains, a box of chocolates ('tis the holiday season after all), and a Bremont baseball cap that I'm sure I'll never wear. I think multiple e-mails and phone calls to the AD asking if the watch was in yet and then showing up mere hours after he called to tell me that it was probably reduced most of the bargaining power I had. Honestly, I don't mind too much as I was happy to get the free stuff I got.

Anyway, here are some pictures to share!


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Love it!!!


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

He's mine!


----------



## ankasaraf (Jun 5, 2012)

Simple and elegant.
I like this.

How the luma works?


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

The lime is fantastic!


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

And so is the lume LOL


----------



## jt67 (Aug 26, 2007)

Really beautiful watch - congratulations.


----------



## blackey1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice, it looks great on that strap. Good buy.


----------



## DWebber18 (Jul 20, 2012)

Bremonts have great straps, congrats.


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice watch! Congrats Peteo.


----------



## scottjc (May 14, 2010)

Congratulations, my friend!

I have lusted after that watch for some time and suspect that it will be many years before I can justify the cost...


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

Right at home on the vintage strap. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Looks great! Congrats!


----------



## avrvmadrid (May 26, 2011)

Lovely watch. I don't own any Bremonts but I'm increasingly drawn to them, this model more than the rest. I like the symmetry and simplicity of the dial, the appliqués (I wish Bremont would use them more often), the beautifully decorated movement. 

I have a question, do you think this could pass as a "dress watch"?


----------



## valdarrant (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes I firmly believe my white Solo is my dress watch...with Black strap dresses up brown or vintage or rubber *sigh* dresses it down


----------



## jmassey215 (Feb 10, 2012)

R


----------



## Fatpants (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice. I saw these for the first time at Salon QP and was really impressed by the simplicity of the dial juxtaposed against the complex case. Enjoy!


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

great watch and great photos.


----------



## GA1911 (Dec 26, 2012)

Pardon my lack of knowledge, but is that the factory strap? It looks different from the images on the Bremont site.

Very nice watch; this is what I am currently considering for my next purchase.


----------



## Peteo (Feb 11, 2011)

GA1911 said:


> Pardon my lack of knowledge, but is that the factory strap? It looks different from the images on the Bremont site.
> 
> Very nice watch; this is what I am currently considering for my next purchase.


It's a vintage strap that I got as a throw in. Like it a lot but it does make the watch wear considerably bigger. I've got it back on the stock strap while I hunt for a couple alternatives. I'm thinking of something in a subtle olive color. Happy to take any suggestions.


----------



## Peteo (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks for all of the compliments everyone. I'm really happy with it. It's barely left my wrist over the last couple of weeks. 

Anyone considering one as their next purchase should definitely take the plunge!


----------

